# Regent 8 shot 22 revolver.



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone. I just bought a Regent 8 shot 22 revolver, sold by firearms internation corp. Wa. DC., 6 inch barrel serial no.r46278. It locks up priety tight and is in fairly decent shape, in the looks dept. Can anyone give me any information on it, and date of manufacturing ? Are they good plinkers ? it has fixed sights and i havent had a chance to shoot it yet. Thanks all.


----------

